# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή ξύλινου κλουβιού

## giorgos@

Καλησπέρα .Σκευτομαι να αγορασω ένα ringneck.λογο της φτηνης τιμης που το βρηκα 35 ευρο θελω να φτιαξω ένα κλουβι ξυλινο.εχω κανει ένα σχεδιο.θα εχω προοβλημα .τα ξυλα φυσικα θα τα εχω περασει με μυκιτοκτονο και βερνικη .τα καγκελα επισης θα είναι ξυλινα. :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο, έχεις πάρα πολλά πουλιά ήδη. Πριν λίγο καιρό απέκτησες έναν παπαγάλο κοκατίλ... κάθε εβδομάδα σχεδόν επεκτείνεσαι όσον αφορά τα είδη που φέρνεις στην εκτροφή σου. Η τιμή δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που μας απασχολεί στην απόκτηση ενός παπαγάλου. Συμβάλει, αλλά δεν είναι καθαριστικού παράγοντος. Ο κύριος λόγος που εγώ δεν μπορώ να πάρω και άλλο ένα ζεμπράκι και παπαγαλάκι μπάτζυ, δεν είναι τα λεφτά αλλά ο χρόνος μου και ίσως τα παράπονα των δικών μου για 4α πουλάκια... και δεν είναι ούτε 10 ευρώ, κάποια άτομα προσφέρθηκαν να μου χαρίσουν και τους ευχαριστώ, αλλά δυστυχώς όπως είπα δεν γίνεται!!
Το ξύλινο κλουβί τώρα... ΔΕΝ το συνιστώ για ένα παπαγάλο, και ειδικά ρίνκνεκ. Έχουν δυνατό ράμφος, και είναι το μόνο σίγουρο ότι θα τον βλέπεις να κάνει ελεύθερες πτήσεις...!!
Θέλει σίγουρα μεταλλικό κλουβί από κουνελόσυρμα!!

*Η μικρή μου παπαγαλοοικογένεια!*Αυτά από εμένα, φιλικά... και μόνο!!

----------


## johnakos32

Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να σκεφτεις πρώτα Το ζώο Και αν τελικά καταλήξεις στο να πάρεις ριγκνεκ να βρεις και το κλουβί. 
Πρώτα από όλα όταν αγοράζουμε μια φτερωτή ψυχή δεν πρέπει το κριτήριο να είναι η χαμηλή του τιμή και μενα μου χάριζαν πχ έναν αφρικανικό γκρι δεν θα μπορούσα να τον πάρω γιατί ούτε τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται έχω ούτε τον χώρο αλλά ούτε και το χρήμα για την συντήρηση του. 
Αν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις παππαγαλο η τιμή του δεν θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί τόσο το ότι το Ζώο πρέπει να είναι υγιέστατο!  Ποιος είναι αυτός που το δίνει και γιατι!? Τι ηλικία έχει ?τι ιστορικό του κλπ!
Μπορείς να διαθέσεις όλα αυτά που χρειάζεται αυτό το πουλί? Αν ναι καλώς. 
Γνώμη μου είναι το κλουβί να μην είναι ξύλινο γιατί ο παππαγαλος μπορεί να καταστρέψει άνετα το ξύλο με το ράμφος του και να φύγει από εκεί.

----------


## giorgos@

δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα με τον χρονο ουτε τον χορο.απλα στην εποχη μας νομιζω ότι ο παραγωντας *τιμη* παιζει αρκετα μεγαλο και συμαντικο ρολο

----------


## giorgos@

τα δινει 30 ημερων .το να το ταισω στο χερι το ξερω αφου ταισα και την κουκι την κακατιλινα.τα πουλαει τοσο λογο πολλων μελων.ξεπούλημα αν και δεν  συμφωνωμε την συγκεκριμενη λεξη.τα ξυλα θα είναι δυπλα και θα υπαρχουν και  συρμα ασφαλιας

----------


## johnakos32

Ότι και να σου πούμε δική σου η απόφαση εμείς απλά συμβουλές δίνουμε! 
Κάνε ότι νομίζεις σωστό εγώ την γνώμη μου την είπα παραπάνω,  η τιμή στην εποχή μας όπως λες παίζει μεν ρόλο αλλά όχι αυτόν δηλαδή να πάρω ένα άρρωστο πουλί από κάποιον που τα εκμετάλλευεται και να χρεώνομαι κάθε μήνα τα διπλά είτε από ασθενειες είτε από κλασικό φροντίδα. 
Να ήταν κάτι που κυνηγουσες χρόνια και τώρα βρήκες την ευκαιρία να το καταλάβω αλλά κάτι που είδες την ευκαιρία και σου μπήκε μια ιδέα δεν είναι το καλύτερο.. 
Εκτός του ότι το τάισμα στο χέρι δεν είναι σωστό και μέχρι και οι κανόνες του φόρουμ αναφέρουν κάτι αντίστοιχο. 
Εγώ από εκτροφεα που χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη ξεπούλημα για κάτι ζωντανό ούτε καν θα τον ανέχομουν...

----------


## binary

> Εγώ από εκτροφεα που χρησιμοποιεί την λέξη ξεπούλημα για κάτι ζωντανό ούτε καν θα τον ανέχομουν...


Άκριβώς.

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγώ δεν συμφωνω οπως και τα παιδια! Εαν ο παράγοντας *χρημα* ειναι εστω και λιγο καποια δυσκολία για εσενα πιστευω οτι δεν αξιζει να πας να δώσεις 30 ευρω για ρινγκνεκ το οποιο μπορει να κουβαλάει 50 ασθενειες!και ενας λόγος παραπανω του να μην παρεις αυτο το πουλι ειναι το λεξιλόγιο του εκτροφεα ως προς το πουλι!εαν πραγματικα νοιαζόταν για αυτο δεν θα έλεγε ξεπούλημα αλλα θα έλεγε ας πουμε οτι τα δίνει τοσο φθηνα επειδη δεν εχει χωρο!και εμενα το πετσοπ απο το οποιο παιρνω τις τροφες και τα πραγματα των παπαγαλων μου ειπε οτι εφοσων ειμαι τακτικός πελάτης μου αφήνει εναν παπαγαλο double yellow headed amazon και,παρόλο που παντα ηθελα παπαγαλο μεγαλο σαν τα κόκατου η του αμαζονειου του ειπα οχι και δεν τέθηκε οικονομικό θεμα!το πουλακι εχει μια ασθένεια και εχει χασει πολλα φτερα αλλα μου ειπε οτι γινεται καλα!εχει αλλαξει 7 σπίτια και ειναι 30 χρονων!μου τον άφησε απο 257€ στα 50€!!!!!ξερεις γιατι?γιατι ξερει πως δεν θα τον παρει κανεις και πως θα πιάσει τουλαχιστον το 50ρικο!!!!!και δεν ντράπηκα να,του πω στα ίσα πως να βρει αλλο κοροιδο και πως το πουλακι χρειαζεται ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ!!!!!!!!αυτα απο εμενα!

----------


## johnakos32

> Εγώ δεν συμφωνω οπως και τα παιδια! Εαν ο παράγοντας *χρημα* ειναι εστω και λιγο καποια δυσκολία για εσενα πιστευω οτι δεν αξιζει να πας να δώσεις 30 ευρω για ρινγκνεκ το οποιο μπορει να κουβαλάει 50 ασθενειες!και ενας λόγος παραπανω του να μην παρεις αυτο το πουλι ειναι το λεξιλόγιο του εκτροφεα ως προς το πουλι!εαν πραγματικα νοιαζόταν για αυτο δεν θα έλεγε ξεπούλημα αλλα θα έλεγε ας πουμε οτι τα δίνει τοσο φθηνα επειδη δεν εχει χωρο!και εμενα το πετσοπ απο το οποιο παιρνω τις τροφες και τα πραγματα των παπαγαλων μου ειπε οτι εφοσων ειμαι τακτικός πελάτης μου αφήνει εναν παπαγαλο double yellow headed amazon και,παρόλο που παντα ηθελα παπαγαλο μεγαλο σαν τα κόκατου η του αμαζονειου του ειπα οχι και δεν τέθηκε οικονομικό θεμα!το πουλακι εχει μια ασθένεια και εχει χασει πολλα φτερα αλλα μου ειπε οτι γινεται καλα!εχει αλλαξει 7 σπίτια και ειναι 30 χρονων!μου τον άφησε απο 257€ στα 50€!!!!!ξερεις γιατι?γιατι ξερει πως δεν θα τον παρει κανεις και πως θα πιάσει τουλαχιστον το 50ρικο!!!!!και δεν ντράπηκα να,του πω στα ίσα πως να βρει αλλο κοροιδο και πως το πουλακι χρειαζεται ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ!!!!!!!!αυτα απο εμενα!


Στην περίπτωση σου σαν πραγματικός Φιλόζωος έπρεπε να τον είχες πείσει -απαιτήσει να πάρεις το πουλί τσάμπα και να το φροντίσεις εσύ και αν δεν μπορούσες να του έλεγες ότι το πουλί έχει πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται βοήθεια που ένα άτομο που είχε sun conure στο παρελθόν μπορεί να βοηθήσει!

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Το ξυλινο κλουβι θα γινει σιγουρα αφενος παιχνιδι ροκανισματος, αφετερου πιθανοτατα εστια συγκεντωσης ψειρων και αλλων ακαρεων, ασχετα αν βαλεις μηκυτοκτονο. Δεν ξερω ποσα πουλια εχεις αλλα προσωπικα αγοραζω γυρω στον 1,5 με 2 χρονια αλλο ειδος ωστε να μαθω καλα αυτα που εχω, να εξοικειωθουν και να συντονιστω και εγω στη φροντιδα και τις αναγκες τους

----------


## Giorgekid

> Στην περίπτωση σου σαν πραγματικός Φιλόζωος έπρεπε να τον είχες πείσει -απαιτήσει να πάρεις το πουλί τσάμπα και να το φροντίσεις εσύ και αν δεν μπορούσες να του έλεγες ότι το πουλί έχει πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται βοήθεια που ένα άτομο που είχε sun conure στο παρελθόν μπορεί να βοηθήσει!


Γιαννη αυτο το ατομο που ειχε το πετσοπ δεν ειναι η κανονική δουλεια του !για χόμπι εχει το μαγαζι!και,εγω του ειπα πως το πουλακι θελει ΠΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ απλα ετσι και αλλιως και δωρεαν να μου τον έδινε μετα τι θα το εκανα?δεν εχω χωρο προς το παρων στο σπιτι για μεγαλο κλουβι!ο sun conure που ειχα ηταν σε μια ζευγαρωστρα 90αρα.........απλα ποτε δεν πρόλαβα να του αλλάξω κλουβι.......τον εφαγε το γεράκι........δεν μπορω να φταιω εγω σε αυτο το περιστατικό αλλα αυτην την στιγμη με βαζεις σε σοβαρή σκέψη να παω εισαγγελέα εκει μεσα........το μαγαζι δεν ειναι βρωμικο αλλα ετσι και πας εκει που ζευγαρωσουν τα πουλια δεν μπορεις να βρεις ουτε καθαρο οξυγόνο!!!!!!δεν φανταζεσαι......

----------


## giorgos@

Το θέμα δεν είναι οι ασθενείς τον εκτροφέα  τον 
Ξέρω.Ούτε ο χρόνος θα τον παρΩ σε δύο μήνες.απλά Το κλουβί να έχω έτοιμο

----------


## antonisveria

Γιωργο μια ματια που εριξα στους φιλους σου ειδα ποσο πολυ τα φροντιζεις και τα αγαπας,απο την στιγμη που εσυ θελεις αλλον ενα φιλο πολυ καλα θα κανεις και θα παρεις αλλα να φτιαξεις ενα κλουβι με σιτα και οχι ξυλινο η γνωμη μου.......

----------


## giorgos@

τελως παντων εγω το εφτιαξα 
η κεντρικη οψη
η πλαγια 
η πορτα 
η ταιστρα 
η θηκη της ταιστρας

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια!!  :Happy: 
Πότε περνάω να το παραλάβω;;;  ::

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο πολυ καλο....

----------


## ringneck

φοβερό το κλουβί που έφτιαξες..!!! αλλα....




> Το ξυλινο κλουβι θα γινει σιγουρα αφενος παιχνιδι ροκανισματος, αφετερου πιθανοτατα εστια συγκεντωσης ψειρων και αλλων ακαρεων, ασχετα αν βαλεις μηκυτοκτονο.









> Το θέμα δεν είναι οι ασθενείς τον εκτροφέα  τον 
> Ξέρω.Ούτε ο χρόνος θα τον παρΩ σε δύο μήνες.απλά Το κλουβί να έχω έτοιμο




είσαι σίγουρος ότι τον ξέρεις?

αν είναι αυτός που νομίζω η συνθήκες διαβίωσης
 τον πουλιών 
(από παλιές photo που έχω δει από τις αγγελίες του)
είναι άθλιες

----------


## blackmailer

Αυτό το κλουβάκι παρόλο που είναι πανέμορφο, δεν αντιλέγω, είναι μελλοντικές οδοντογλυφίδες ακόμα και για την μικρή μου Sunny (parrotlet) πόσο μάλλον για ένα ringneck...ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβάκι είναι καλό μόνο για κάποιο ζευγάρι παραδείσια, ή κάποιο καναρινάκι. Παπαγάλοι όχι στα σίγουρα, ακόμη και budgie...!! 
Να είσαι προσεκτικός γιατί το κακό γίνεται από την μία στιγμή στην άλλη!!

----------


## giorgos@

παιζια θα βαλω μπατζι μεσα.α ξυλα και τα καλαμακια εχουν περαστει με μυκυτοκτονο το οποιο δεν είναι τοξικο

----------


## giorgos@

> φοβερό το κλουβί που έφτιαξες..!!! αλλα....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 με αυτόν πηγαίναμε μαζι σχολειο και στην νομικη .παω σχεδόν κάθε μερα και τον βοηθαω με το ταισμα στο χερι.δεν τα φροντιζει μονο αυτος αλλα και εγω

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν το λενε για αυτο , θα σου φανε το ξυλο οι παππαγαλοι και την επομενη θα τους ψαχνεις στην γειτονια.....
Μπορει να μην το δουν σαν αποδραση αλλα σαν παιχνιδι ! Αυτο το κλουβι ειναι ακρως ακατάλληλο για παππαγαλους. Ξερεις ποσο νοστιμα τα βλεπουν αυτα τα λεπτα καλαμακια?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λοιπον,συμφωνω με οοολα τα παιδια αλλα και με εσενα!!!Η αποψη μου ξεχωριστα για καθε κομματι ειναι....
*Κλουβί*: το κλουβακι σου ειναι ξυλινο,τα παπαγαλακια που θα βαλεις να εισαι σιγουρος πως ειτε σημερα ειτε αυριο, ειτε σε ενα χρονο, δεν ξερω θα βρουν το τροπο και θα το σκασουν!!Ειναι καταπληκτικη η δουλεια σου και συγχαρητηρια γιοα την υπομονη σου,αλλα θα ηταν καλυτερα αν πριν το ετοιμασεις να μας εδειχνες ή να ελεγες πως θες να το κανεις ακριβως,γιατι ενας πιο ασφαλης τροπος ειναι στην θεση που εχεις βαλει τα καγκελακια τα ξυλινα να εβαζες συρμα!!!!
*Απόκτηση νέου παπαγάλου:* λοιπον με αυτο το θεμα,οκ κοιτα τα χρηματα δεν μπορω να επεμβω σε αυτο το κομματι γιατι εχεις δικιο,πολλα πλεον τα βλεπουμε με την τιμη ,αλλα θελω να απορριψω την περιπτωση να σκεφτικες "Ωχ, μονο 30 ευρω και ρικνεκ...ΤΕΛΕΙΑ,φερε το εδω!!" θελω να σκεφτεις αν αυτο ηταν αποφαση στιγμης ενθουσιασμου για το πουλακι αλλα και για την τιμη ή μια σκεπτομενη σιγουρη αποφαση , για οτι πουλακι αυτο αφορα!!Για τον προσωπικο σου χρονο,δεν ξερω αλλα θα ηθελα να ξερεις οτι ενα πουλακι καλο θα ηταν να ευχαριστιεται την πτηση του,και οχι αντε μεχρι να καθαρισω το κλουβι και εισαι οκ!!!Ποσα ακριβως κατοικιδια εχεις
*Εμπιστοσύνη φίλου  :*Χαιρομαι που βοηθας τον φιλο σου και θελεις να παρεις ενα απο τα πουλακια του,αλλα σου ξανα λεω σκεψου το καλα...,και ακομα καλυτερα συζητησε το και μαζι του...
Πααααααααααντα φιλικα!!! :winky:

----------


## thanos52

Πολυ ομορφο, αλλα συνφωνω με τα αλλα παιδια!!

----------

